# Maximat lathe/mill in Grand Rapids, MI area



## BGHansen (Jul 26, 2021)

No affiliation with the seller.  Looks to be a decent deal for $1500.  I believe it's an MQ-3100 from Tony's lite.

Bruce










						Metal Lathe and Mill combo - tools - by owner - sale
					

First I am not a machanist, this came from a friends estate. I have used a little here to make some small things. It is a Maximat made in Austria. It comes with a full set of collets, a mill vise, 3...



					grandrapids.craigslist.org
				










						Emco Maximat Standard Mk. 2 & Mk. 3 Lathe
					

Emco lathes and milling machines



					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## hman (Jul 26, 2021)

Gone. Guess somebody agreed with you that it was a good deal.


----------

